# Ruger 91DC Field Strip



## TheBlacksmith (Jun 20, 2010)

Can anyone give instructions on the field strip the 91DC? It's a borrowed gun (mine sold and I'm waiting for my new one to come in).

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

http://www.ruger.com/products/_manua...esDecocker.pdf Pay close attention to step #3 or it can bite you .......... hard!


----------



## ToConfuz (Oct 14, 2009)

Sorry about that link, Danny. Go to www.ruger.com and click the customer service tab and select manuals.


----------



## TheBlacksmith (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey ToConfuz...no prob! Found the linK: http://www.ruger.com/products/_manuals/pSeriesDecocker.pdf


----------

